# Clean up crew



## predator (Jan 28, 2005)

Ok guys i need to start thinking about a cleanup crew...

If you dont know i have a 10 gallon intended for a mantis shrimp...

I know of turbo snails, nueis... nomina... newbiean... awww the n snails, blue and red leg herms...

what else is there? how many of what do i need?

i was thinking like 2 of 4 things prolly and then like 1 or 2 of a few more things...

what about star fish or something for the sand? help plz

-me


----------



## CollegeReefer (Sep 1, 2006)

From what i understand it is extremly difficult to keep other inverts in a mantis tank for the mantis will eat it. Most people that keep mantis tanks don't have a clean up crew. They let the micro fauna keep there water clean. I however have read though that some have kept smaller snail species like strombus grazer with no issues.


----------



## predator (Jan 28, 2005)

should have said that im getting a spearer... not a clubber... so anything with a shell should be fine...

-me


----------



## predator (Jan 28, 2005)

Ok ive been soing some research and here is what i think... plz correct me if im wrong...

Turbos: i think they are too big for my tank

astraea: have to flip all the time so i think i will avoid

trochus: sounds good how about 3

nerite: I was thinking about 3, but what is this about then needing to leave the tank

cerith: Diggers how about 2?

nassarius: diggers 3

2 blue leg hermits and 2 redlegs...

what about a star...

-me


----------



## Zanekiller (Dec 16, 2007)

You could try a blennie make sure you get a large and aggresive one


----------



## predator (Jan 28, 2005)

yeah he would die...

-me


----------



## s13 (Aug 17, 2007)

Get some margarita snails. I have a couple in my pea****************s tank and a couple turbo snails in my p. ciliata's tank. You can get blue legged hermits if you want. I can catch these snails locally that do a mean job cleaning some glass no joke, if you want I can send you some when I send you that rubble and chaeto.


----------



## predator (Jan 28, 2005)

any more input... i need to pick some stuff up i have a bit of an algea issue... im gonna start by doing like a 1/3 stock and add till it looks like they can all be stable...

-me


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2007)

s13, what kind of snails are those that you get? And what kind of algae do they eat? I have some nasty hair algae and green algae on my glass.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Trochus and turbos would work great, Predator. Only 1 or 2 turbos. Trochus are failry large but dont bulldoze like turbos can. Cerith and nerites will work well. Be wary of blue legged hermits. They do kill snails for their shells. Scarlets, orange, or red legged are more docile, IME. I dont like margarita snails as they dont adapt well for me. If you go astrea, get a few extra because as you've read, they do tip and die.


----------

